# Colonoscopy and No Pain!



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I was given a Diprovin drip, which knocks you out quickly and also wakes you up quickly. I had no after side or after effects. When the colonoscopy was over I was essentially awake and felt fine. I had no memory or dreams during the time I was out. One minute I was out and the next thing I knew I was awake. I have always reacted badly when I awoke after being given Anesthesia during a regular operation.Diprovin is newer drug and administered by an Anesthesiologist who stays with you. They had my heart monitored and I was given what I think was Oxygen. It seemed that many people hooked me up to many things.From reading about Diprovin on the Internet the only minor concern was with rare breathing problems. It is used for many different procedures. It also has no preservative in it so has to be handled carefully. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist and he asked me questions and for the medication I take. I spoke to the Anesthesiologist Department before the colonoscopy to find out about what the Doctor needed to ask me before the procedure. I was allowed to take .5 mg of Xanax three hours before the procedure. Actually I was told I could take it an hour before Diprovin.A few People have posted on being given Diprovin and all reported positive results with no grogginess afterwards.







Vikee


----------

